# Summer Bay - Has it really improved?



## gwenco (Sep 30, 2010)

We stayed there 10 years ago and have the opportunity to trade into this again for my hubbie's 55 birthday (his twin and wife will also be accompaning us).  Anyway, it was an absolute dump back them - interior and exterior.  The photos on their website of course, look great but really need to know if the exterior has improved and what the pool area is like now.  Back then, it was really small.
Any info would surely be appreciated and RCI has the week we are looking for available next fall.

TIA!!


----------



## jancpa (Sep 30, 2010)

They've moved.  They took over an apartment complex on Koval and completely remodeled.


----------



## stevedmatt (Sep 30, 2010)

My favorite place to stay in Vegas. I have yet to stay on the strip, but that doesn't bother me at all. You can walk to the strip in 5-10 minutes depending on if you are at the front or rear of the resort. They also have fairly convenient shuttles.

BTW, much nicer than the place you stayed previously, but another block further from the strip.


----------



## gwenco (Sep 30, 2010)

I believe that's the same one we stayed in as it used to be Ramada/then Leisure.


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 30, 2010)

gwenco said:


> I believe that's the same one we stayed in as it used to be Ramada/then Leisure.



That resort, if you could call it that, was thankfully purchased by Harrah's, the Summer Bay Resort moved to a renovated apartment complex a block away (MUCH nicer) and the buildings torn down.  No one will miss it!


----------



## UWSurfer (Oct 1, 2010)

The new resort is very nice BUT they are still working on the front entrance.   We drove past a couple weeks ago and it was still torn up but the framing and roofing for the new reception and club house entrance.  

While it has taken quite awhile for them to get this portion complete, it appears that it is now on track to be competed by the end of the year.


----------



## gwenco (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you all for the input. You have convinced me to book it for next October!  They should have it completed by then, I would hope!


----------



## Art4th (Oct 2, 2010)

gwenco said:


> Thank you all for the input. You have convinced me to book it for next October!  They should have it completed by then, I would hope!



I spoke to someone at the resort a few days ago and they claimed construction is supposed to be done by the end of the year. I'll be there in Vegas in a couple of weeks. I'll take some pictures and check out the situation (not the one from Jersey Shore). I'll report back here when I return.

But...even if the construction isn't done, don't hesitate to stay there. We were there for nine days back in April and while there was no active construction going on, the visible construction mess didn't interfere with our enjoyment of the property at all.


----------



## anne1125 (Oct 3, 2010)

Really glad to hear that construction will be done by year's end.  Hopefully we'll get RCI's gold then.

Anne


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Just not in that top 10%*



anne1125 said:


> Really glad to hear that construction will be done by year's end.  Hopefully we'll get RCI's gold then.
> 
> Anne



Unfortunately it is highly unlikely SB will actually achieve the touted Gold Crown they set out to do when the whole move/transfer began. That's because it isn't really a new resort that RCI will just assign, based on features, etc, the award but they must get guest scores to achieve the goal. Based on the poor results meeting the time lines for the renovation & upgrades along with the 1 year cycles to the awards things don't fall well for SB. I'd be surprised if they even see Silver Crown and shocked if they make GC at anytime. Despite a great improvement from one of the worst resorts anywhere to a very nice, very competitive new look they simply are not at the level of the Wyndham or Hilton's or others - and that is what they have to compete against. 

They did a great job, they are getting value out for the owners they have improved a resort leaps & bounds over what they once had and overall it is a tremendous success story. But they will never be a top resort in Vegas but rather a very strong, enjoyable second tier I'd be very happy to stay at now.


----------



## Art4th (Oct 21, 2010)

Art4th said:


> I spoke to someone at the resort a few days ago and they claimed construction is supposed to be done by the end of the year. I'll be there in Vegas in a couple of weeks. I'll take some pictures and check out the situation (not the one from Jersey Shore). I'll report back here when I return.



Well I just returned from four days in Vegas and I'm sorry to report that I never went by Summer Bay to check out the construction. I was so busy doing things that I completely forgot about it until I got home. Hopefully someone else will be there soon and can give us an update and (hopefully) photos. I'll be back in April and it would be nice to know if it will be completed by that time.


----------



## roadtriper (Oct 27, 2010)

*Failed Mission*



Art4th said:


> Well I just returned from four days in Vegas and I'm sorry to report that I never went by Summer Bay to check out the construction. I was so busy doing things that I completely forgot about it until I got home. Hopefully someone else will be there soon and can give us an update and (hopefully) photos. I'll be back in April and it would be nice to know if it will be completed by that time.



Art, Some KGB agent you are!     I'll be out there all next week, I'll see what info I can get and will post some pictures when I return    Bob


----------



## Art4th (Oct 27, 2010)

roadtriper said:


> Art, Some KGB agent you are!     I'll be out there all next week, I'll see what info I can get and will post some pictures when I return    Bob



What can I say? Between poker, blackjack, and keeping up with my 90 year old father-in-law, I forgot all about it. I look forward to your update. Have fun!


----------



## Faith (Nov 9, 2010)

*Summer Bay*

My daughter and I stayed at Summer Bay over Mother's Day weekend 2010.  The unit was clean and comfortable.  The walk wasn't bad to the strip in the daytime, but I wouldn't have wanted to walk it at night with just the two of us.  

One thing that really got me was one of the bus drivers.  We walked up to the bus after he closed the door and had started to pull away.  He was stopped, and I knocked on the door.  He aggressively shook his head "No!" at us and refused to let us on.  No "I'm sorry I can't" or anything.  Just a really nasty look and an emphatic "NO!"  We weren't sure what was up with that.

The golf cart drivers were another story.  They offered to drive us to our unit any time we walking around.

Check-in took some time because the people in front of us had requested ahead for several units in the same building and it hadn't been arranged.

Lots of construction mess at the entrance, but no construction going on at the time.  We arrived that Friday and left on Monday.


----------



## roadtriper (Nov 16, 2010)

*Summer Bay Update*



Art4th said:


> What can I say? Between poker, blackjack, and keeping up with my 90 year old father-in-law, I forgot all about it. I look forward to your update. Have fun!



OK,  Back from Vegas.  stayed 1 week at the resort  Oct30-Nov 6th   Construction work is happening during the week but it doesn't appear to me that they are setting any records timewise.  word is that construction will now be done spring 2011.   the Clubhouse is completely framed and sheathed in plywood. the subroof and felt is on and they had stacked the Clay tile roofing up on the roof the week we were there.   Plumbers and Electricians were working inside the building, and many of the interior walls were up, but there were many pallets of metal wall studs inside the structure, so there were more to build.  the guard shack and front gate area were framed and sheathed as well. looks like both structures will be Stucco extreriors to match the rest of the complex when finished.  the entrance still looks iffy, but a whole lot better than it did in June. it now looks like a construction site, in June it looked like a Demolition site!   they have redone the landscaping across the front of the property and added lighting. it looks very nice day and night.   landscaping throughout the property is awsome.  I have Pictures! if I could just figure out how to post them here/or somewhere and link to them.   I'll work on that!   RT


----------



## Art4th (Nov 17, 2010)

roadtriper said:


> Construction work is happening during the week but it doesn't appear to me that they are setting any records timewise.  word is that construction will now be done spring 2011.


 
Slow construction is better than no construction. It's nice to see that things are progressing. I hope they're done by the time we're back there in April.



> I have Pictures! if I could just figure out how to post them here/or somewhere and link to them.   I'll work on that!   RT



Try Photobucket (www.photobucket.com). Create an account and upload your pictures, then copy the IMG code link into your post on TUG.

Here's a photobucket picture from my last trip to Vegas. Elvis anyone?






Thanks for the update! I knew it would be better than mine .

Art


----------



## MollyBuzz (Nov 23, 2010)

I was there and just posted on the review section of TUG.  Yep, construction is slow but it is proceeding.  I was a little concerned at first that nothing was happening at all for my first two days there, until I remembered that it was Saturday and Sunday, but from Monday to Wednesday when I left, work was ongoing.

I had a great time and love this resort! Great ebay deal!


----------



## LynnW (Nov 24, 2010)

I can't say if it's improved because I had never stayed there before but we were there for 3 nights this month and thought the units were very nice. The construction is still going on but it didn't bother us at all. Would probably be my second choice for a stay in Las Vegas just behind one of the Hiltons.

Lynn


----------



## ricoba (Nov 24, 2010)

I just came back yesterday (11/23) from 5 nights at Summer Bay (thanks to a generous TUGGER) and I had a 1 bedroom.  The unit itself was very nice and up to date.  Previously I have only stayed at HGVC's, the only difference I would note was that the unit while nice was smaller than a Hilton 1 bedroom.  Other than that it was very nice.  As noted the construction is an ongoing process, but didn't impede me in any way.  I would stay again if given the opportunity.


----------

